

PHP at 5000 Requests per Second: Hootsuite’s Scaling Story - hybrid11
http://www.slideshare.net/vanphp/php-meetup-slides

======
aclemmensen
Interesting how migrating from PHP to Scala is part of getting to 5k req/sec.

